

My Karma - demonio

How can I increase my HN karma points rapidly?
======
codeslush
I've been reading hacker news for about 18 months or so, and signed up for an
account ~9 months ago. Since signing up, I've contributed a fair amount of
comments. Interestingly, most of the comments I've put the most thought and
time into don't get any upvotes. Not because they aren't insightful (well,
maybe they aren't), but because the thread itself didn't get any visibility or
popularity. No big deal! I'm not here for karma! I'm here to contribute and
gain insight. From some of the responses to some of my posts I've found flaws
in my logic or reasoning. Or I've been able to see another view - that's worth
more than any amount of karma.

Your goal here shouldn't be to get points. What's the value in that? Bragging
rights? That doesn't seem consistent with the experience of the site. This is
a site to contribute where you can, learn from people who are extremely
intelligent and have great points of view and hopefully gain some valuable
insight and experience without getting addicted to it! :-)

------
kloncks
I'd stop thinking of how to increase your Karma points and just participate on
the site.

Share cool things (read guidelines for what's appropriate) and contributing to
conversations with insightful comments.

------
benologist
For what .... the only 'benefit' is you can downvote comments.

------
tshtf
Follow the guidelines?

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
demonio
Don't karma points place my links higher?

~~~
benologist
No... you can have 10,000 karma and your submission still won't hit the front
page unless other people like it and vote for it.

------
sixtofour
Participate frequently and insightfully.

